# Soon to be - new coffee shop owner



## Silverweb (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi, I've very much enjoyed reading all these posts and picking up lots of great info. I'm currently buying a coffee shop which has been trading for a few years and am really looking forward to the challenge. I've always wanted a tearoom, but this business came up at the right time, so I'm going for it and going on a coffee shop course with Limini Coffee shortly. I have lots of ideas, love food, baking and have a very definitive idea as to what is acceptable with food and service and what is not. So, I'm very excited (and a little apprehensive) to get my teeth into my new project.

Any 'top ten' tips relating to anything to do with a a new (to me) coffee shop, would be greatly appreciated. I'm very keen to learn and not appear green when I take over! Thankyou for any help.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Be confident but don't think you know it all as you'll find a customer putting you in your place. Also don't be overly patronising, a number of '3rd wave' really put me off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm sure if you have decided to go onto business you have though of all of this already , but as a business owner ( not coffee ) . Here is my opinion, it's in no way meant to be patronising if you pve thought of it already. It's just all the basic stuff we use in our unrelated business.

What are you going to be known for ? If youre going to be a coffee shop , Make sure you make great coffee, it will make you stand out from 99 percent of all the other shops selling cakes and coffee . The casual observer may be drawn in and seduced by great looking cakes, or location, but will notice the difference if you give them a great tasting coffee. The amount of times I've been in my local roasters shop , where people have popped in not really knowing what to expect , then when they get the coffee you see their eyes light up and a conversation starts about just how much better this is than anything else they have tasted.

Make sure your quality is consistent , that if you are employing staff, they can talk the talk and walk the walk, you may know how to make a great latte but they have to deliver that quality too. Too often people take short cuts to a quick drink , and serving the next person. In any business you're only as good as your weakest staff member ( this is the bloody hard bit )

Look at your what competition is and what they do well ,and what they don't do well, this can range from opening hours to food they serve etc. go and shop them now if you haven't already . what is the footfall near you . Office based ? Then make sure you lunchtime service is strong ( take your breaks later )

Make sure people know your a new owner, do some local marketing to get people in, either through press, or through giving out samples or discounted drinks for a week . Make sure you do this though when you have your processes and service nailed to give the best impression.

Engage with your local groups and activities , build a rapport with your community. Can you get extra custom in at quieter times by attracting reading groups, stitch and bitch groups . What charity or find raising events are close to the community's hearts, how can you get involved .

Lastly engage. If you get a regular clientele then let them know, that you recognise them . Treating someone as an individual goes a long long way .....

Good luck and have fun, and tell us how you get on


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Youri at Limini Coffee will give you plenty of advice and help you avoid some of the pitfalls of running a coffee shop

We look forward to following your progress


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try to have all your equipment - coffee machine, grinder, freezers, ovens, etc serviced & up to spec. before you officially open for business.

OK it's money up front, but sods law will catch you out.......


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Friendly happy smiley staff and a good atmosphere is what i like in a coffee shop, as well as a proper made coffee


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Ensure you have at least 3 months working capital and that you run an accurate P&L. Front of house earns the money and is massively important, but equally back of house, as it controls the profit and loss

Old business saying

"Turnover is vanity, profit is Sanity'

Good luck!

Ps

Always serve in warm cups!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't forget above other things buy very good beans, these are your raw ingredient on which your coffee stands or falls. Remember garbage in = garbage out.


----------

